# Blazers vs. Jazz (Preseason)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Storylines:*










"Rebounding": Save for the OT game against Golden State when Portland outrebounded the Warriors 53-39, they've been punished on the boards in each game. And though Portland's beatdown of the Sonics up north was promising, they were still handled in most statistical categories. Had they not shot a ridiculous 62.1 percent from the field, it's likely that the Sonics would have won.

"In/Out": Expected to return tonight was Martell Webster, whose 25-point night caused beat writer Jason Quick to call him a "special player" and a "future all-star". But it makes little sense to play a guy returning from injury (no matter how minor) three games in three nights. Filling in for Martell behind the arc is Raef LaFrentz, who has not yet appeared in the preseason.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Udoka starting again

Glad to see him getting rewarded for tough play in the Sonics game.

Per Nate's comments, we should see Raef about 14 minutes tonight.
Trainers released him for 7 minutes a half. Wooohooo


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I wonder what scientific formula they used to come up with the 7 minutes a half. Probably beyond my understanding, but still, it'd be funny to see.... :biggrin:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Roy with two early fouls, and Nate benches him!

I understand the need to establish a sense of normalcy with these games, but jeez.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Jack impressive in the first minute with 5 points off two drives.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Outlaw with two early dunks . . . one he created off the dribble


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Outlaw with two early dunks . . . one he created off the dribble


A lesson learned, I hope.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

He's probably thinking to himself right now, "Holy ****, I can score off the dribble!"


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Tr


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

I think Outlaw sees his job going to Udoka and may start hustling a little more.

Jeez, just put Dixon in. That could have been delayed :biggrin:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Commercial Break Trivia: Who will make the playoffs first? Atlanta, Portland or Charlotte?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Commercial Break Trivia: Who will make the playoffs first? Atlanta, Portland or Charlotte?


Charlotte


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

ROFL @ Wheels. "Travis, DUNKS IT!!! RIGHT IN THE RUSSIAN'S FACE!"


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

interesting lineup lol

outlaw
dixon
dickau
lafrentz
magloire


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Quick! Trade Travis now! His trade value just peaked.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

meru said:


> Quick! Trade Travis now! His trade value just peaked.


I can see the Blazers PR spin machine going into action now...

That's right, for TWO WHOLE MINUTES you were amazed, he looked like he had a clue! Trade for him now, and you're buying in on a whole mountain of potential clues! But wait, there's more! Trade now and we'll even throw in Juan Dixon FOR FREE!!!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Quick! Trade Juan now! (See former reasoning.)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> I can see the Blazers PR spin machine going into action now...
> 
> That's right, for TWO WHOLE MINUTES you were amazed, he looked like he had a clue! Trade for him now, and you're buying in on a whole mountain of potential clues! But wait, there's more! Trade now and we'll even throw in Juan Dixon FOR FREE!!!



The team's two leading scorers for the game . . . probably won't be able to say that very often


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Why does Dixon have to keep putting up just enough good games to keep his job.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Redbeard said:


> Why does Dixon have to keep putting up just enough good games to keep his job.



Two in a row . . . more consistency than other Blazers have shown.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Outlaw . . . you can't stop him, you can only hope to contain him. :biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Outlaw dunks again.
Just when you think he doesn't have a clue, he jumps out of the building.

Lafrenz is showing some decent numbers for playing 4 minutes

pos min fgm-a 3pm-a ftm-a off def tot ast pf st to bs pts 
R. LaFrentz 04:01 2-3 1-1 0-0 1 1 2 0 1 0 0 1 5 

Welcome to the team


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

What's the score?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> What's the score?



39-48 Blazers . . . 5 mins left frist half


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Now Outlaw drains a 3.
Then gets a block on the defensive end

I think this is some other player in an Outlaw Jersey

Really, way to go Travis.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Roy has 3 fouls in 2 minutes.....Is that right?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Redbeard said:


> Now Outlaw drains a 3.
> Then gets a block on the defensive end
> 
> I think this is some other player in an Outlaw Jersey
> ...




Actually we should be thanking Ime Udoke for Travis' play tonight I think.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

min fgm-a 3pm-a ftm-a off def tot ast pf st to bs pts 
T. Outlaw 10:37 7-10 1-2 0-0 1 0 1 1 1 1 0 2 15


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> 39-48 Blazers . . . 5 mins left frist half


39-45 Blazers, does that mean we have the 45 or Utah does?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Roy has 3 fouls in 2 minutes.....Is that right?



Yep, two quick fouls at the start, and then another quick foul when he went back in.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> 39-45 Blazers, does that mean we have the 45 or Utah does?



Blazers have the lead


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Great!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Outlaw to the locker room . . . has a cut and is bleeding. Hate to see him go out now . . .


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

if the lineup that's in there now can do anything it will be amazing

jack udoka sergio hamilton magloire


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> if the lineup that's in there now can do anything it will be amazing
> 
> jack udoka sergio hamilton magloire



You're right this line up isn't doing anything . . .Utah ties the game up (8 straight points)

Edit; Utah leads by 2


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Jazz got lead now, 52 to 50... Blazers being plagued by turnovers, and having gone cold all of a sudden.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

outlaw comes in and immediately blocks another shot


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we are ahead


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

57 54 blazers at half


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice first half!

Shooting .533, lots of energy, doing this with Zbo and Roy on the bench. Only one half of a pre-season game, but as a Blazer fan, you take what you can get.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I didn't even realize that Travis was back in until I hear him blocking a shot, then coming back on the fast break and getting to the line. Then he affects another shot on the other end. Amazing, where did this energy come from?

Watching Travis over the past couple years, it's always apeared his problem has been lack of focus (not paying attention to where he should be, or what he should be doing within the team) and also lack of energy, always just kinda halfassing everything, even many of his dunk attempts. Sounds like a completely different guy tonight.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> outlaw comes in and immediately blocks another shot


Gamecast says his third, but I'm sure that's 4. 

Weird game: high scoring against the Jazz. Blazers handily ahead in rebounds, and almost perfect at the line. And Travis playing like a scoring, shotblocking machine. And all of this with zero contribution from the foul-plagued Roy. Oh, and Dixon playing well for the second game in a row. What next?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

LOVE to see this output from Outlaw.

At first, I was biting my nails during that Jazz run, then I realized what the lineup looked like (Jack, Rodriguez, Magloire, Udoka and Hamilton) and realized those 5 won't play togher much (if at all) during the season.

Other than the turnovers, it's a nice-looking box score so far.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

will the real Outlaw please stand up

please stand up

please stand up





Just when I give up on Outlaw he shows something to get me excited. I just don't know what to make of this kid. I sure hope tonight is just a peak into the future.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> will the real Outlaw please stand up
> 
> please stand up
> 
> ...



This is the real Outlaw. He's a tease. He's going to suck 8 times out of 10, but he'll occasionally look great. Kinda like Darius Miles.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Zach and Roy combine for 5 points at the half, yet we still get 57 points. Pretty good.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Roy with his first points of the night


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

They are talking about how Ime is not playing as well on the offencive end, but his D is great tonight. So he really seems like a well rounded guy.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> They are talking about how Ime is not playing as well on the offencive end, but his D is great tonight. So he really seems like a well rounded guy.


He doesn't strike me as an outstanding athlete, or highly skilled player, nor does it seem he likely has a lot of potential beyond what he has now, BUT he seems to be smart, high bball IQ, and plays within his game and the team. That seems to be a rare thing in todays nba, and really useful for this young team.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Holy fouls, Batman.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Well if we can get 3 good performances out of 10 games from Miles and Outlaw.
4 out of 10 from Udoka and Martell

we should be able to just go with the hot guy every night.
Each player should be okay with this since they all get humiliated when having an off night.

Even if we aren't high in the Division standings this season, I think we may have a .500 record against our confrence.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Shift #2 for LaFrentz


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jack is playing at least as well as deron


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

end 3 

89-76 portland


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah Ime is doing very good and should be on the roster!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Redbeard said:


> we should be able to just go with the hot guy every night.
> Each player should be okay with this since they all get humiliated when having an off night.
> 
> Even if we aren't high in the Division standings this season, I think we may have a .500 record against our confrence.


I gotta disagree with you on both counts. The rotation will probably shrink down to 2 guys at some point, meaning Udoka (if they pick him up) will be left cheering on Martell and Outlaw, then Miles and Martell (if he's picked up for the whole year).

And I think you got the second part wrong. Portland might be okay against the division, but they're definitely going to be manhandled by the conference as a whole.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

raef has 7 pt


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking for Chalupa's again!

Remeber when we had that team that couldn't score 90 points even with Sheed.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

magloire trying to let utah back in


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Jamaal travels again and then gets a 'T' for holding the ball
Maybe the new ball is a little too sticky

Doing GRRRRREAT!! :greatjob:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Everybody's favorite whipping boys (Outlaw and Dixon) are doing very well tonight. What will hateful Blazers fans do? Who will they turn on next? Or will they STILL find ways to complain? (I vote for that.)


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Fork said:


> What will hateful Blazers fans do? Who will they turn on next?


Magloire? Maybe Aldridge.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Fork said:


> Everybody's favorite whipping boys (Outlaw and Dixon) are doing very well tonight. What will hateful Blazers fans do? Who will they turn on next? Or will they STILL find ways to complain? (I vote for that.)


Grain of salt


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> Magloire? Maybe Aldridge.


Damn you Zendon Hamilton!!!!!!!11111111

Actually, I'm sure everyone will hop back on the Miles hatewagon.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Is D.A. still on the payroll?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jazz are crawling back...


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Let's Go Blazers Let's Go
Let's Go Blazers Let's Go
Let's Go Blazers Let's Go
Let's Go Blazers Let's Go
Let's Go Blazers Let's Go
Let's Go Blazers Let's Go
Let's ----- Doh

Save us ROY


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

sounds like zach is forcing it big time


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Up by 3 with 45 secs left and the ball. Who takes the shot?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

please post play by play - internet sound is broken


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

It's OK, the refs have already called enough fouls... why not again?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

up 4 with 32 seconds to go. utah ball. utah timeout.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> It's OK, the refs have already called enough fouls... why not again?


I like the way you think. :biggrin:

Edit: foul on Joel . . . never mind


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

108-106 - Boozer hits two FTs. Blazer ball... I'm seeing some free throws coming on.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

boozer 2 ft. up 2. blazers timeout.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

A couple big free throws coming up for Portland right here.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> 108-106 - Boozer hits two FTs. Blazer ball... I'm seeing some free throws coming on.



i see OT coming. :curse:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> 108-106 - Boozer hits two FTs. Blazer ball... I'm seeing some free throws coming on.


 Yep . . . Jazz have to foul.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jack hits 2 FTs, Deron responds with a lay-up.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Blazers (don't know who) hit 2 FTs. Boozer with a layup.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

thanks for the updates


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Deron fouls out . . . nice game by Deron.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Dixon hits 2. Jazz take their last timeout...

8 seconds left in the game. 114-110 Portland.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

up 4 with 8 seconds. jazz timeout


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

CJ Miles hits a 3. Jazz steal the inbound... Boozer gets a layup. 1-point Jazz lead!!


































Just kidding!

Seriously: CJ Miles misses a 3, the Blazers run out the clock.

114-110 Portland.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I've missed all but the last 4 seconds of the 4th quarter ... it looks like the Blazers really collapsed, in spite of the win. Was it a case of the main rotation guys not finishing well or the subs grinding it out?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

blazers 40-48 from the line lol


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Final Seconds run down from Wheel's commentary

108-106 with 24.8 seconds left
Blazer Ball
15,653 attendance

Deron Fouls Jack immediately
Jack 2 of 2
Jazz Time
110-106 20.2 sec

Willams against Dixon drives for 2
Deron fouls out while grabbing Jack on the inbound
110-108 16.5 sec

Jack 2 of 2
112-108

No timeout
Kirelenko runs the floor and dunks (Stat sheet says Boozer layup)
112-110 8.3 sec 

Kirelenko fouled Dixon
Dixon 2 of 2
114-110 :08

Jazz time
C. Miles for 3, missed and Udoka grabs it (Stat sheet says Dixon)

:banana: :banana: BLAZERS WIN!! :banana: :banana:


Great last minute Free Throws by the Blazers
This is an amazing transgression from past teams.
I can't even remeber the last time I could count on making Free Throws.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

The blazers must really be awful...
because I'm EXCITED about a freaking pre-season victory :biggrin: 
Go Team :banana:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Problem Areas: Checking in...*

*Rebounds:* _37.7pg; 30th of 30 in 05-06_
Portland outrebounds Utah 37-34.

*Assists:* _18.2pg; 27th of 30 in 05-06_
Utah outassists Portland 22-16.

*FG %:* _44.5%; 23rd of 30 in 05-06_
53 percent from the field.

*FT %:* _68.9%; 30th of 30 in 05-06_
83 percent from the line.

*Turnovers:* _14.7pg; 21st of 30 in 05-06_
Portland turns it over 18 times vs. Utah with only 9 TOs.

*Points:* _88.8pg; 30th of 30 in 05-06_
Portland scores 114 points.

Most importantly, they didn't play a quarter where they lost by 10+ points.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jack's line

4-5 FG 12-12 FT 3 RB 6 Assist 21 pts

deron had a great game too, not sure how much they were on each other.


----------



## hawaiianjazzfan (Jul 25, 2006)

Deron had:

24 points 7 assists, 2 boards, 2 steals on 9/13 shooting

Great PG battle tonight...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Alright, two pre-season wins in a row. Didn't see the game, but stats and radio says Jack had his best game of the pre-season (apparently showed poise). Lafrenz showed he can contribute. Dixon off the bench for a spark. Zach had a Zach stat line that is becoming routine (at least in pre-season). And although I'm skeptical Outlaw can do what he did tonight each night, you would expect to get more from Roy than tonight's performance. 

I guess in the end it is not so much that they won but that they scored 114 on the Jazz shooting over 50%.

I would love to have AK on the team, think they will trade him for Outlaw and Dixon after their performances tonight. : )


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good game guys, we almost made a comeback in the end.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds like Deron is doing better than Telfair. Didn't we have a choice between the two.


----------



## hawaiianjazzfan (Jul 25, 2006)

No Deron was a rookie last year.... just like Jack...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Redbeard said:


> Sounds like Deron is doing better than Telfair. Didn't we have a choice between the two.



good one.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

hawaiianjazzfan said:


> No Deron was a rookie last year.... just like Jack...


don't you remember? The draft trade on draft day where jazz and blazers swapped picks.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

telfair was the reason we went for webster over chris paul or deron, so you could say we chose telfair over both (and got very lucky to end up with jack in the deal)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Good game guys, we almost made a comeback in the end.


 So from a Jazz perspective, did Blazers win the game OR did Utah give us the game OR did the refs give us the game OR is it pre-season and it doesn't matter


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Deron and Jack are both going to be great PG's in the future, and I look forward to them battling it out in the years to come. 

I am quite impressed by Raef. He brings more offense to the table than Joel and Mags. I think he is going to pleasantly suprise us, and could be a much more important player than Mags, IMO. Mags has really dissapointed me. Im starting to realize why Milwaukie and NO fans were not that sad to see him go. He is a very mechanical player that tries to use his bulk too often rather than real basketball skills. I hope we can get a 1st rounder for him at the deadline.(IDEA: Phoenix wants to get rid of Kurt Thomas. What about Mags for Kurt and Atlanta 2007 1st rounder protected; Phoenix really wants to cut salary after signing Diaw and Barbs to extensions. KT has a year longer than Mags who is expiring. Phoenix looses a pick, but would still have their own 1st rounder, Clevelands 1st rounder[from Boston] and 3 second round picks. With their cap problem, their is absolutley no way they take 6 players in the 2007 draft)


----------



## hawaiianjazzfan (Jul 25, 2006)

ahhh.... I forgot about that....


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I think from a Utah perspective we don't really pay much attention to the preseason. I'd rather just like to see the players coming along and Deron continues to be stellar.

The Blazers played much better in this game than the last time these two played in the Delta Center, that's for sure.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

crowTrobot said:


> telfair was the reason we went for webster over chris paul or deron, so you could say we chose telfair over both (and got very lucky to end up with jack in the deal)


It was such a dismal time I couldn't remebr which way it went.

Was it that we traded down, got Webster and the rights to Jack?

I liked Jack's stat line tonight. I take that deal.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

I to am relieved to see Raef's play, just what we needed and what was expected from him.

So was it worth it:
Magloire, Ha, Skinner for Blake, Ime, Hamilton

I think we could have got a better piece for Skinner, Ha, (Dixon or Miles)


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

From what I have seen so far I think Idoka is perfect for a bench guy, he has court smarts and doesn't make a lot of mistakes. He can hit open shots, and can handle the ball.

Zbo had an excellent game tonight, he looked energized, and ran the floor well, even making a few defensive plays because he made the effort to get back.

The thing I thought was interesting was in 2 sections of the game the Jazz went with their starters to try and get back into the game. Its not like they took it really easy on the Blazers tonight. 

Raef had a good 1st game as a Blazer. Roy did great in the few minutes he wasn't on the bench in foul trouble. Jack was excellent down the stretch and sealed the deal for Ptown.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

21 and 6 outta Jack. That's what I like to see baby. 16 points, 4 boards and 3 blocks for Outlaw? With only 1 TO and 1 PF? Awesome!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Seemed like a great game and I'm glad to see the Blazers win... 2 in a row? WooHoo!


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I was a huge Telfair guy, but I think Jarrett has the ability to be another Terry Porter. Telfair for Roy? Boston got fleeced. Danny is going to go down as a terrible GM.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I was partial to the big 3 that Roy made, myself. Didn't have a strong game (due to fouls and not poor play) and hit a big 3 late in the game that helped with the win.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Blazers were off to another rough start in the preseason, but have really shaped up fast. This isn't fluke play either where they have those games they're "feeling it" and just outshoot their shortcomings. You can tell the team is really coming together, and has improved in a lot of areas, both thanks to the moves made, the coaches, and the team finally trying to improve with each individual putting in the hard work and less whiny whiny stuff.

They still need to work on turnovers and assists. I get the feeling, there were a lot of assists to be had if guys didn't turn the ball over after getting it, so I think the turnovers will help lead to assists getting better.

We're definately a better shooting team than last year, have better teamwork on offense.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Jack had a great game, he is showing how valuable he is when going toe to toe with the third pick in the draft. I wish Martell took part in the game. I am really excited at the level of chemistry that Jack-Roy-Webster have shown together.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> I was partial to the big 3 that Roy made, myself. Didn't have a strong game (due to fouls and not poor play) and hit a big 3 late in the game that helped with the win.




It appears he'll be one of those guys that even when he isn't having a great game he'll find a way to help his team. Whether it's one big shot, a key rebound or assist or even a defensive stop.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> We're definately a better shooting team than last year, have better teamwork on offense.


Definitely true. The team seems to be taking smarter shots, and driving to the hole a lot for free throws. Utah plays solid d, and Portland shot very well anyway.

I get the feeling that this generation of Blazers may finally rightfully shed the reputation for low basketball IQ that has plagued the Blazers all the way back to the Clyde/Porter teams that always seemed to make dumb mistakes. This year's team won't win much, but that should be due to youth and inexperience, not stupidity.

Did anyone notice that Zach is leading the preseason league in scoring?

iWatas


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> It appears he'll be one of those guys that even when he isn't having a great game he'll find a way to help his team. Whether it's one big shot, a key rebound or assist or even a defensive stop.



You mean a "Nate" guy. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Iwatas said:


> Did anyone notice that Zach is leading the preseason league in scoring?
> 
> iWatas



I knew he was having a good pre-season but didn't know that. I also heard he and Roy were leading the league in minutes played going into this game. I think it is time to give Zach a rest, not have him play so many minutes and make sure he is ready to light it up when the reguar season hits.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I knew he was having a good pre-season but didn't know that. I also heard he and Roy were leading the league in minutes played going into this game. I think it is time to give Zach a rest, not have him play so many minutes and make sure he is ready to light it up when the reguar season hits.




Nate said that he plans to give Zach one of the games off this week and limit Roy's minutes. 

I'm really hoping Aldridge can practice by the end of this week, play 5 minutes in the last pre season game, and get dominated like we know he will until he gains weight. That would be a nice boost for the fans. I doubt it happens though, but you never know.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Nate said that he plans to give Zach one of the games off this week and limit Roy's minutes.
> 
> I'm really hoping Aldridge can practice by the end of this week, play 5 minutes in the last pre season game, and get dominated like we know he will until he gains weight. That would be a nice boost for the fans. I doubt it happens though, but you never know.



Oregonian said Aldridge is on the trip with the Blazers and could begin practicing (parts of practice)next week (still a few weeks of away from being able to play)

I also suspect he will get schooled down low at the begining, but if shows anything (blocks, defense, consistent outside shot) that could be a real boost for the team . . . at the very least a boost for the fans.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Redbeard said:


> It was such a dismal time I couldn't remebr which way it went.
> 
> Was it that we traded down, got Webster and the rights to Jack?
> 
> I liked Jack's stat line tonight. I take that deal.


We traded down and got the pick we used on Webster and a late first rounder. We then packaged that late first rounder with another late first rounder we had from a previous trade for Jack. So effectively we traded the #3 pick for Webster and ~half of Jack.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> We traded down and got the pick we used on Webster and a late first rounder. We then packaged that late first rounder with another late first rounder we had from a previous trade for Jack. So effectively we traded the #3 pick for Webster and ~half of Jack.



Actually we traded the 27th pick from the Jazz and our 35th pick in the second round for Jack. Great trade.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I also suspect he will get schooled down low at the begining, but if shows anything (blocks, defense, consistent outside shot) that could be a real boost for the team . . . at the very least a boost for the fans.


If Nate uses him against other teams' second units, maybe it won't be such a step up for LaMarcus. Who knows...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I just hope when he's on the floor during garbage time that Nate forces the ball through him. Get his confidence up, or help him figure out what he needs to work on.


----------

